# Problem! fungus in plant! is killing it!



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a new (It only have with me 5 days) Echinodorus red flame. It took a fungus like the fungus of driftwood, the fungus is white and hairy. The new and center leaves I pull it and come out of the plant. the center are muchy like it was eaten. I clean all the infected part, the plant only have 5 leaves. What I can do! Please Help!.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

Suposly the plant can propagate by rizhome, so what i can do? wait until new plant grog from rizhome? like E. Horemanii?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Could you grow it emersed? I'm not sure what the problem is, but that would at least get it out of harm's way (I would think).


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

the plant is Inmersed. this pictures says all:




























my hipothesis: The plant in the travel by usps maybe get rot the fragile inside leaves. When I put it in the aquarium the fungus start to feed from the rot part of the plants making that the leaves gets out.
In the pictures I take out all the rot leaves of the plant.
Escuse me for my english


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

Bump! please I want to know if the plant is not going to die!

well I remove all the black and rot parts


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

prBrianpr said:


> Suposly the plant can propagate by rizhome, so what i can do? wait until new plant grog from rizhome? like E. Horemanii?


 Yes, I'd say, let the plant swim on the surface and wait for new shoots from the rhizome.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

ok, I put it again in the tank (yesterday I move it to other tank). The plant still have 3 leaves and now is floating and pearling by the leaves and roots. the rizhome is 1 inch long so I think, it can produce one new plant.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

That sounds good. When most of the rhizome remains intact, surely "sleeping buds" will sprout.
But I know too little about fungus pests to say if Your sword is actually affected by a fungus. Has anyone experiences with that?


----------

